# And the drawing winners are.....



## Frederick Russ (May 31, 2013)

First off, thanks so much to everyone who has contributed. Although the drawings are now closed, you can still *get Embertone's donation only legato solo viola with a contribution of $25 for the month of June 2013.*

I will be announcing the daily winner each day of June. Thanks so much everyone! I really appreciate you and this community so much. You matter to me and it means a lot to VI to have strong support. Thanks again.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 31, 2013)

JUNE 1 WINNER:

Vanessa Garde: 

wins SampleOddity Bundle (including Thrash DI, Monster Cookie Tins, Weird Ambient Stuff, and Epic Laundry) 

Congrats!

PS: I'll be sending winner contact details to the developer offering the prizes.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 31, 2013)

Cool, a daily winner! And hallelujah, there's a woman in the forum!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 31, 2013)

Yep Guy, and a talented one at that. She knows mockup well.

PS: Names are picked blind using a software random name sorter btw.


----------



## Ciaran Birch (May 31, 2013)

Congrats Vanessa!


----------



## germancomponist (May 31, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Fri May 31 said:


> Yep Guy, and a talented one at that. She knows mockup well.
> 
> PS: Names are picked blind using a software random name sorter btw.



+1

And also a pretty nice woman!

I will spend my money again in 2 or three weeks or so, because I do not want to win a lib, because I have so much and want to see that young talented composers win a lib!

BTW: VI-Control is one of the best places on the net for us composers!

Thanks Frederick!


----------



## playz123 (May 31, 2013)

Re. Vanessa:

http://www.vanessagarde.com/Vanessa_Garde____Film_%26_TV_Composer_-_Arranger_-_Producer/Bio.html (http://www.vanessagarde.com/Vanessa_Gar ... r/Bio.html)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 1, 2013)

We have another winner. Congratulations *Stefan Podell *for your win of Audiowiesel Hammered Acoustic Guitar. Thanks Frank Herringer and Daniel Szwedek of Audiowiesel for your donation!


----------



## sbkp (Jun 1, 2013)

That's awesome, thank you! Digging the demos and looking forward to receiving it! 

And long live VI-Control!


----------



## Garlu (Jun 1, 2013)

OMG!!!!!! :shock: 

I can´t express how thankful I am to this forum!!!! Thanks SampleOddity, I am sure I will have lots of fun with it!

Regarding the other comments, yes, weird to find a woman around here. I am ashamed to have such a shitty website (3 years without updating... I use Facebook as a promotional tool, probably more than the website!). Working on a new web portfolio though... This is probably a reminder on push on having the new website. 

I must recognize I try to spend as much time as I can around, there are always interesting posts and many sources where to learn. Truly: thanks everyone for making this an awesome community! 

Thank you, thank you and thank you!!! :D 

Vanessa G.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 2, 2013)

We have another winner. Congratulations Bill Davies for your win of Realitone Realivox The Ladies. Thanks Mike Greene of Realitone for your donation!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## tonecarver (Jun 2, 2013)

Suh-weeeeet !!

Wow, excellent. Thanks Mike and Thanks Frederick! :lol:

Go Realitone! Go VI-Control! =o


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 3, 2013)

Congrats Christophe Oris for your win of Artvista Malmsjö Acoustic Grand. Thanks Hans and Amanda Adamson for donating this prize.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 3, 2013)

congrats to all the winners. =D This drawing event, will it be an endless thing ? Just wondering. hhaha


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats to Julian CS. You've won Soniccouture's Grand Marimba!

Thank you James Thompson of Soniccouture for donating this in support of VI!


----------



## jcs88 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow...I can't remember the last time I won anything! Many thanks to both Frederick and James for this! Just had a listen and it sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 4, 2013)

congrats again


----------



## renegade (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations! I own the SC marimba, and it sounds really great 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 4, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Sun Jun 02 said:


> We have another winner. Congratulations Bill Davies for your win of Realitone Realivox The Ladies. Thanks Mike Greene of Realitone for your donation!



Damn i was hoping to win this one though i already have a copy, you can't have too many of "The Ladies".


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations goes to:

Claude Castonguay

for your win of Artivista Back Beat Bass

Also, thanks Hans of Artvista for donating this cool prize.


----------



## cc64 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey how cool is that!

Last time i won something was in 2nd grade. A Zeiss-Ikon kiddie camera ; )

I know Art-Vista product are top-notch looking forward to putting my prize to good use.

Thanks Frederick and Hans!

Claude

PS do i get to go to Sweden to collect my prize?

o-[][]-o Skoll


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 5, 2013)

cc64 @ Wed Jun 05 said:


> Hey how cool is that!
> 
> Last time i won something was in 2nd grade. A Zeiss-Ikon kiddie camera ; )
> 
> ...


Yes, the prize will be awarded at the Nobel Prize Festivities for outstanding contribution to VI-Control! 

- Just kidding. I will issue the download from our server first thing tomorrow morning. Congratulations Claude!
/Hans


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats to Ralph Phraner for your win of Sonicouture Glass Works!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn. That's the one I really wanted!

Well done Ralph.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 7, 2013)

CONGRATS to Nils Johan Odegaard for your win of Strezov Sampling Storm Choir! Thanks goes to George Strezov for this awesome donation to VI's giveaway drawing.


----------



## njO (Jun 7, 2013)

WOW!!!  That's so great! I'm not in the habbit of winning prices. I guess I will be writing some epic music in the near future .

Thank you very much Frederick and George!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2013)

CONGRATS Blake Robinson for your win of Soniccouture Conservatoire Collection.

Thanks to James Thompson for this awesome prize.


----------



## Blakus (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow! Thank you so much Frederick and James! Looking forward to playing with these unique instruments!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 8, 2013)

> CONGRATS Blake Robinson for your win of Soniccouture Conservatoire Collection.


 Whoa! Congrats!


----------



## jtenney (Jun 8, 2013)

Now THERE'S a prize! Actually, they're all great. Congratulations to all the winners so far!

later,
John


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations John Graham for your win of Virharmonic Voices of Prague. 

Thanks goes to Ondrej Pochyly of Virharmonic for this awesome gift to VI's drawing.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2013)

Announcement: we will be giving away a very cool Mystery Prize (not included in the regular sample library drawings) on Wednesday June 12. Anyone who has donated $25 or more AFTER MAY 31st is automatically entered. 

Also, _everyone_ who has donated $25 from the beginning of the fundraiser until June 30 will receive an awesome solo legato viola sample library compliments of Alex Davis of Embertone. Thanks Alex.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 9, 2013)

Whaaatttt? Six days or so in and I haven't won? The fix is in!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 9, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ 9th June 2013 said:


> Congratulations John Graham for your win of Virharmonic Voices of Prague.
> 
> Thanks goes to Ondrej Pochyly of Virharmonic for this awesome gift to VI's drawing.



Thank you, Frederick and especially Ondrej for the fabulous gift. I am very excited to start working with it!

For those not familiar with the library, here's what it says on the website. Particularly notable is that even though the ranges are quite wide, there is no sample stretching; every note is sampled individually:


Full S.A.T.B. Choir and Cinematic FX.
Three part Auto Divisi per vocal range. Total of 12 Divisi.
Full Syllable Sequencing with double and Slavonic.
consonants.
Auto Poly-Legato with vowel morphing.
Auto voice splitting.
Auto-round robin/Humanising.
Custom IRs.
Articulations: Sustains, Staccatos, Marcatos and Lush scripted Legato.
All in Three Dynamics-pp, mf, ff.
Over 27,000 Samples.
Extensive Ranges - Basses E2-E4, Tenors C3-C5, Altos G3-E5, Sopranos C4-C6.
Every sample for every note, vowel, consonant, mic position and dynamic is exclusive i.e. There is no sample stretching to cover bad notes or falsely extend the ranges.
Demos: soundcloud.com/virharmonic/sets/vop-demos


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 9, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 09 said:


> Whaaatttt? Six days or so in and I haven't won? The fix is in!


Oh, it's only gonna get worse. I found out that their methodology for selecting winners is that they're choosing the best looking people to get prizes first. You and I won't get anything until the very end.


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 9, 2013)

Mike Greene @ 2013-06-09 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Jun 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Whaaatttt? Six days or so in and I haven't won? The fix is in!
> ...


Bummer, then I will get nothing at all...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations to Simon Autenrieth for your win of DreamTools Bundle: (Indie Fingers One, Indie Fingers two and Repetitive Bass)

Thanks Luca Thomas of DreamTools for this great gift donation.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 10, 2013)

considering I can barely write my name let alone draw something, I am pretty much eliminated from the get go.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 10, 2013)

> Congratulations to Simon Autenrieth for your win of DreamTools Bundle: (Indie Fingers One, Indie Fingers two and Repetitive Bass)
> 
> Thanks Luca Thomas of DreamTools for this great gift donation.



Wow! Yeah!! :D 

Thank you so much, Luca & Frederick! 
Will have lots of fun with those!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2013)

CONGRATS to Max Voronov for your win of Artvista Cool Vibes. Thanks again Hans of Artvista for this cool prize!


----------



## Max Voronov (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow , what a great news 

Thank you Frederick for running this great forum ,

And Hans , thank you for the Library ,The Vibes sounds great


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations Max, and thank you for supporting VI-Control.

/Hans


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 12, 2013)

MYSTERY PRIZE:

Congrats Sameer Udin for winning the Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere by TheUnfinished. 

Thanks Matt Bowdler of TheUnfinished for this awesome prize.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 12, 2013)

CONGRATS to Craig Sharmat for your win of StudioWeapon UnderScore. 

Thanks goes to Stu MacQuarrie of StudioWeapon for this awesome prize.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

user demo, user demo, user demo!


----------



## MacQ (Jun 12, 2013)

Now I won't have to do the MIDI-routing demo you wanted, Craig. I can walk you through it on Skype. :-D


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jun 12, 2013)

For all my delicious hooting, this is probably the best of all circumstances for both the rank and file VI-control member and the developer. Craig's a very good composer who does a lot of TV and needs to work fast. He's potentially the ideal type customer for Studio Weapon. Plus he does a mean demo. Maybe we can now get to the bottom of the the mystery that is _underscore. 

.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank You

Wow! I never win anything let alone something I am very interested in (I lived in Vegas 7 ys and though rarely gambled still always lost). I was heading over to the vids tomorrow (need to get work done today) to get a better handle on "Underscore" as I "was" a potential customer.

Very excited about "Underscore" and I hope I can make something most of us like fast and easily with this! A better keyboard player could have won this but I should be able to hack out something.

Thanks Stu for giving the forum this opportunity to win your product and thanks for the generous Skyping offer which I will take you up on.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 12, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Wed Jun 12 said:


> MYSTERY PRIZE:
> 
> Congrats Sameer Udin for winning the Winner's Circle Soundsets for Massive, Absynth, and Omnisphere by TheUnfinished.
> 
> Thanks Matt Bowdler of TheUnfinished for this awesome prize.


Haha. No idea why I was the mystery prize, but well done Sameer! Come claim your goodies.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 12, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jun 12 said:


> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited about "Underscore" and I hope I can make something most of us like fast and easily with this! A better keyboard player could have won this but I should be able to hack out something.



No need to, ummm, fret about all that, Craig. In a magnanimous gesture, I've decided to take the product off your hands, as I can play some purty good keys. No need to thank me-I'm just a giver.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats to Daniel Szwedek for your win of Audiobro LA Scoring Strings First Chair.

Thank you Andrew Keresztes for this very cool donation you've given to VI's fundraiser.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats to James Marko for your win of 8DIO Dubstep. Thanks to the team at 8DIO for this cool prize!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats both of you! I am currently orchestrating some skrillex, and 8Dio's dubstep would have been a very welcome addition to my template.

Again, very generous of the developers. An example to us all.


----------



## james7275 (Jun 14, 2013)

Cool! I had a feeling i'd win something.

thanks V.I. control and 8DIO for the prize.


----------



## soniceldorado (Jun 14, 2013)

Amazing!!  Thanks a lot Andrew and Frederick!

Thx Jdiggity1, orchestrated skrillex: when i think of it, it makes me go o=? :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 16, 2013)

Today,we announce two winners of the drawings since yesterday's announcement was missed:

Congratulations Christian Bocher for your win of UniversalSampling Euphoria!
Thanks Jeff for your donation of this cool contribution to VI!

and 

Congratulations Hannes Fischat for your win of Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds!
Thank you Hendrik Schwarzer for this incredible prize.

Long Live VI.


----------



## christianb (Jun 16, 2013)

oh my...
It's truly an honor to simply have been nominated alongside my all my talented fellow compos...

oh
not that kind of contest.
Hey, but I won something!
thanks guys
new noise is good noise

christianb


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 17, 2013)

WOW I missed that post before and suddenly found a download link in my mail inbox. The first time I really won something in my life (as far as I recall). Incredible prize, really - looking forward to work with it! Thank you all!

Long Live VI!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 17, 2013)

CONGRATS Brian Wherry for your win of Sonicoulture Xtended Piano!

Thanks James Thompson for this awesome prize in support of VI's giveaway fundraiser.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 19, 2013)

TWO announcements today since yesterday was missed:

Congratulations Daryl Griffith for your win of Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0. Thank you Anthony Ammar of Evolution Series for this awesome prize.

Also

Congratulations Mikhel Zilmer for your win of Audiobro LA Scoring Strings Lite. Thanks goes to Andrew Keresztes of Audiobro for this generous donation to VI.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 19, 2013)

congrats to all the winners, and thanks to all the donors... but I do have to observe that you keep spelling my name incorrectly Fred!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 19, 2013)

I have not won anything yet. The fix is in obviously!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 19, 2013)

I won a blue ribbon in high school. I received a Most Improved Musician award in orchestra for switching from violin to viola. To this day, I believe the fifth lower made me less screechy, and that was the reason.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 20, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> I have not won anything yet. The fix is in obviously!


I won..............................! Hurrah. not that I know what Evolution Series World Percussion 2.0 is, but I'm sure that by the end of today I will. :wink: 

D


----------



## andreasOL (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all

Especially Mikhel Zilmer for LASS Lite.

I won LASS Lite in 2011 but had it already and gave it to him as a gift. Now he has won it again 

Wish all a good day,
Andreas


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 20, 2013)

@Daryl - Serious?? :O 
I've been wanting that one for a while now! Looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 20, 2013)

andreasOL @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> I won LASS Lite in 2011 but had it already and gave it to him as a gift. Now he has won it again


Hahaha! How bizarre is that?!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 20, 2013)

andreasOL @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> Congratulations to all
> 
> Especially Mikhel Zilmer for LASS Lite.
> 
> ...



I have to say it was an amazing surprise and one hell of a coincidence. I am happy to now, in turn, donate away the second copy. Working out the details with Andrew at the moment.


----------



## pulse (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats Daryl!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 20, 2013)

Congrats to Mark Hollingsworth for your win in today's drawing of Soniccouture Konkrete 3!

Thanks goes to James Thompson of Soniccouture (again) for his awesome generosity for donating so many cool prizes to VI's drawing.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Mihkel Zilmer @ Thu Jun 20 said:


> I have to say it was an amazing surprise and one hell of a coincidence. I am happy to now, in turn, donate away the second copy. Working out the details with Andrew at the moment.



So I'm trying to decide... would it be tacky to volunteer???????

Probably.....


----------



## franto (Jun 20, 2013)

That's pretty funny coincidence  If it will be possible to change 2 lites per 1 full 

Btw. Congrats to all winners! My dreamy lib I wanted to win was Berlin Woodwinds, which was already drawn


----------



## windshore (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome drawing!
I've won one of the few libraries I don't have by Soniccouture! 

Thanks!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 21, 2013)

Congrats to Robert Glipin for your win for Sampletekk TBO Piano!

Thanks goes to Per Larsson of Sampletekk for this cool prize in donation to VI Control.


----------



## Robg (Jun 21, 2013)

What a way to start the day! It's a cold Saturday morning here in Melbourne Australia. I check my emails from overnight and find that I'm one of the lucky VI Control winners - and a library that I don't have. An unexpected and most welcome surprise!

As someone who grew up playing on my parent's Yamaha Grand, I'm looking forward to becoming acquainted with "the big one".

Thank you Frederick, thank you Per.

Rob Gilpin


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations to Viken Baghdassarian for your win of the entire Adagio Strings Bundle!

Thanks goes to the 8dio team: Troels, Tawnia, Colin and Jan for such an awesome prize.


----------



## vrocko (Jun 24, 2013)

WOW... First off, thank you Frederick for providing such a wonderful and resourceful site. I have learned and continue to learn so much from all the talented composers that frequent here, I will always do what I can to support Vi-Control.

Thank you 8Dio for such a generous donation, I am looking so forward to working with Adagio. I just added another brand new SSD to my slave and couldn't think of a better way to break it in.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 24, 2013)

NOOO!! I wanted the Adagio Strings Bundle!!!

I'm happy for you!! 

Ryan


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 24, 2013)

Fix! Fix!


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 24, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 24 said:


> Fix! Fix!



Every day when you visit VI-Control you are a winner.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 25, 2013)

Congratulations goes out to Mike Greene for your win of 8Dio EDM Trap (new release!) 

Thanks AGAIN to the 8Dio team: Troels, Tawnia, Colin & Jan for your awesomeness and willingness to help our VI Fundraiser by contributing such a lovely prize. Thank you!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 25, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Congratulations goes out to Mike Greene for your win of 8Dio EDM Trap (new release!)
> 
> Thanks AGAIN to the 8Dio team: Troels, Tawnia, Colin & Jan!



I think moderators and guys over 6 ft. tall should be eliminated from consideration!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 25, 2013)

hmmm Jay - aren't you past the 6 foot mark yourself? NOTED!!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 25, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> hmmm Jay - aren't you past the 6 foot mark yourself? NOTED!!



No, 5' 9".


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh! It just so happens I was thinking about picking this one up, so thank you! 8)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 27, 2013)

Congratulations Peter O'Regan for your win of Heavyocity Damage!

Thanks goes out to Neil, Dave & Ari of Heavyocity for this awesome prize.


----------



## TuomasP (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats to all winners 



Mike Greene @ Tue Jun 25 said:


> Oh! It just so happens I was thinking about picking this one up, so thank you! 8)



I would like to see some footage about mr Greene playing this lib :D :D


----------



## Reegs (Jun 27, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Jun 27 said:


> Congratulations Peter O'Regan for your win of Heavyocity Damage!
> 
> Thanks goes out to Neil, Dave & Ari of Heavyocity for this awesome prize.



I just returned from a trip and this was sitting in my inbox. What a lovely surprise and a really cool composition tool! 

Thank you so much, Neil, Dave, and Ari for the generous prize! I promise I'll put it to good use!  

Long Live VI!

Peter


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi Peter,

Our pleasure! Hope you enjoy it. 

Now go and DAMAGE something beautiful! :D 

Best,
The Heavyocity Team
(Ari, Dave, Neil, and George)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 29, 2013)

Congratulations Damon Sink for winning today's drawing of Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere!

Thanks again to Hendrik Schwarzer for donating such an awesome prize to VI's fundraiser.


----------



## Rob (Jun 29, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ 29th June 2013 said:


> Congratulations Damon Sink for winning today's drawing of Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere!
> 
> Thanks again to Hendrik Schwarzer for donating such an awesome prize to VI's fundraiser.



Fred, for some reasons you have misspelled my name, it's not Damon but Roberto and though they sometimes call me Sink my surname is Soggetti... nothing serious though, I'll gladly receive the prize anyway... :D


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 29, 2013)

Rob @ 2013-06-29 said:


> Frederick Russ @ 29th June 2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Damon Sink for winning today's drawing of Orchestral Tools Symphonic Sphere!
> ...


Hahaha!


----------



## sinkd (Jun 29, 2013)

This is great! Thanks. I knew when Mike won that I might still have a fighting chance!

DS


----------



## jtenney (Jun 30, 2013)

The very last day! Dummm-da-DUMM-dumm (poor attempt at the old theme from Dragnet). When this battle is over, who will wear the crown??

later,
John


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations JEFF LAITY for winning Heavyocity Aeon Collection!

Thanks again to Neil, Dave & Ari of Heavyocity for such an awesome donation to VI's fundraiser!


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 30, 2013)

Frederick Russ @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> Congratulations JEFF LAITY for winning Heavyocity Aeon Collection!
> 
> Thanks again to Neil, Dave & Ari of Heavyocity for such an awesome donation to VI's fundraiser!



*drools*

Congrats to all the winners. Some awesome prizes were donated!


----------



## synthetic (Jul 1, 2013)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Aug 22, 2013)

So the Embertone Viola isn't out yet?


----------



## park bench (Aug 23, 2013)

It's out, and good. Shoot Embertone an e-mail, and they will get it to ya.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Aug 23, 2013)

But from their site it looks like they only have the Violin.


----------



## park bench (Aug 23, 2013)

'Tis an exclusive instrument only available to those who donated $50 to VI-C during the fundraiser. I'm assuming you did so?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Aug 23, 2013)

ya I did $25.

I'm talking to embertone right now


----------

